
create Kubernetes local bare-metal clusters (singe/multi-node, HA) with k8s-tew - mmerlin
https://darxkies.github.io/k8s-tew/_build/html/about.html
======
mmerlin
Review here: [https://itnext.io/kubernetes-on-bare-metal-batteries-
include...](https://itnext.io/kubernetes-on-bare-metal-batteries-included-
with-k8s-tew-b7df7d661443)

